

Startup Quote: Jason Fried, founder, 37Signals - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3199512154

======
raychancc
No is easier to do. Yes is easier to say.

\- Jason Fried (@jasonfried)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3199512154>

